# Networking Thunderbolt, Mac Master/PC Slave Connection Issues



## Prockamanisc (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm trying to use my PC Slave as an external drive for my Mac Master. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to make these two computers see each other. My Ethernet connection works perfectly, my Thunderbolt connections seem to be fine on both ends, but it's just not connecting. 

I'm entering both the name of the PC as well as its IP address in the Mac's "Connect to Server". When I enter in the name it connects via the Ethernet (even though its lower down in my Service Order). When I enter the PC's Thunderbolt IP address (which is different than the Ethernet IP), it doesn't see it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 18, 2018)

I take it you have an Ethernet adaptor on the PC Thunderbolt port?

Also, not sure if I'm understanding correctly; are to trying to use the slave as an actual "slave", or just trying to access/use the hard drive? If it's the latter, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Apr 18, 2018)

If I understand your question, in Windows the Thunderbolt is connected and says "Ethernet 2" or something akin to that. Hardware-wise, I have both an ethernet port on the PC and I just installed a Thunderbolt port into the PC. 

I've been using the PC Slave as an external hard drive to my Mac flawlessly using the Ethernet connection. No problems. Now I'm trying to do the same thing using Thunderbolt. If I manage to get that working, then I may try setting up VEP as well, but I'll decide later on down the line.

When I connect to the Slave I go to Mac's "Connect to Server" within Finder, then type in smb//(slave-computer). If I unplug the ethernet cable, this no longer works. I would assume that it would be just the same. Do I have to type in something different than what I type with the ethernet?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 18, 2018)

Hmmm, interesting for sure. I thought you needed an Ethernet adaptor to use a T-bolt port for networking (as least I need to with my Mac).

You should consider the VEPro trial and try using your PC as a slave machine. Or....just cut out the middleman and hook up and external thunderbolt drive to your Mac.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been using VEP over ethernet, and it works great. The problem is that sometimes I want to have an instrument loaded directly into my master. That means that it streams samples over from the PC on the cable as the audio signal being sent over from VEP, which causes buffering issues. I'd love to get them on separate signals so they each have more bandwidth to work with.


----------

